# Kickstarter A Fistful of Curiosities: Ten Site-based Mysteries, Oddities, and Puzzles



## Ben from Periapt Games (Yesterday at 8:41 AM)

The new Periapt Games project, *A Fistful of Curiosities*, is now live on Kickstarter!



It's a collection of ten small, self-contained location-based fantasy mysteries. This toolkit is geared toward game masters running fantasy role-playing games with pen-and-paper or at a virtual tabletop.

By backing the project before publication, you'd brighten my day and get the resource at a special reduced rate compared to later publication!

Hope you'll check it out! https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/periaptgames/a-fistful-of-curiosities-game-masters-resource


----------

